# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Украина

## Rajtaro

Ку, есть кто с Украины?

----------


## Rajtaro

мдааа, дикое количество людей))))

----------


## Гражданин

не говорика :lol: мда,дурацкий смайл...

----------


## vint

Ку, есть кто с Украины?   Есть. Вот,например,я.

----------


## Rajtaro

А ты кто?

----------


## vint

Кто Я ? -Извечный вопрос человечества.Ответа на него не знает никто.

----------


## Мария Хуана

я из одессы

----------


## -Grotesque-

Я из Мариуполя ...

----------


## NOSBX9701040

*-Grotesque-*
Судя по графе "откуда" ты с Луны свалился :-)
Be Doomed...

----------


## -Grotesque-

*NOSBX9701040*

 Скорее наоборот, я туда поднялся ... ;-)

----------


## KPOT

Привет - Симферополь!

----------


## vav

> Ку, есть кто с Украины?


 Я из Кременчуга

----------


## TeN

Запорожье))

----------


## Wolf

я хоть не с украины, но каждое лето отдыхаю там, точнее в Запорожье и Бердянске. этим летом опять собираюсь(есил будем жить) приехать.

----------


## zlidnya

донецк

----------


## Beata

Харьков

----------


## [Nikto-x4h0r]

Харьков

----------


## NightKnight

Кажется я первый с Киева. И что?

----------


## Rajtaro

В смысле первый? А я?

----------


## NightKnight

Знач второй. Радует, что земляки есть)
Я думал я один тут из Киева..

----------


## H2

Я сам не с Украины, но скоро поеду отдыхать туда. В Евпаторию.

----------


## Rajtaro

Да, но прыгать с чертова моста не будем на радостях))))

----------


## gvart

привет и от меня, украинца(киев)

----------


## Freezer2007

я из Житомира

----------


## Scream

Киев

----------


## Scream

Ніхто небажає зустрітися любі друзі земляки)))?

----------


## NightKnight

*Scream*
Я точно не бажаю)

----------


## Scream

> *Scream*
> Я точно не бажаю)


 якщо не секрет то чому саме?

----------


## NightKnight

*Scream*
Не люблю розвіртуалізовуватися... Соціопатія..

----------


## Scream

> *Scream*
> Не люблю розвіртуалізовуватися... Соціопатія..


 розумію...

----------


## Beata

Я бы встретилась, жаль, что не в киеве живу(

----------


## Lightning

Запорожье

----------


## Freezer2007

А из Украины тут не так уж и мало. Из России больше но это понятно.
- как думаете, почему именно из Украине? Из других постсовецких и и других стран меньше вроде!

----------


## Lightning

почему?

----------


## Габо

Численность населения.
Как я понимаю, в Украине все люди хорошо владеют русским языком. Плюс инфраструктура(думаю, лучше чем в Узбекистане, который на втором месте по численности населения). Это я так, поверхностно попробовал, моментов полно.

----------


## Человек ниоткуда

Днепропетровск...

----------


## psyhoMrut

Винница))

----------


## Сергей6792

Жаль...я с далеко от вас...но ближе к Днепру,хотя и от Запорожья недалеко...

----------


## m3chp0et

Днепр

----------


## Freezer2007

*m3chp0et*
-На ум приходит песенка "Я водяной, я водяной..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Morena

Я из Киева. Если кто-то хочет встретиться - всегда пожалуйста.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Белая Церковь ( под Киевом) , да что-то украинцев маловато, но может это и к лучшему :?

----------


## Ura D

привет всем, я из Харькова, кто хочет встретится пишите
моя аська

----------


## Schulz

Киефф!!!!!!

----------


## Mariah

Славетне місто-герой Київ. Зустрітися в принципі не проти, не дивлячись на власні социофобічні схильності  :Smile:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

З Днем СОБОРНОСТІ УКРАЇНИ!!! Любі земляки!!!
Вітаю усіх, хто любить свою рідну землю, не залежно від того, де ви живете!!!

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Люди може якось пересічемося? Можна в Киеві, тут чимало людей зі столиці, мені 2 рази упасти...
А 29 лютого буде суперовий концерт, можна поїхати, на гурти подивитися + один одного побачити, поспілкуватися в житті=).
Scream, що скажешь? ти ж Дум слухаеш, а там підборка гуртів непогана.
Нужбо! Там буде дійсно чудово, атмосфера супер! 
Розвієтеся, чого дома сидіти, пилом припадати???=)))

----------


## de_profundis

Kharkov

----------


## vaska

Днепропетровск

----------


## Roman

Запорожье было...хе..эт надо же...но я пока жить хочу.))  Если чего--пишите.

----------


## Eternity

Хеллоу!!! Че-то вы все так далекооо... 
Я из Тернополя...

----------


## Eternity

> Люди може якось пересічемося? Можна в Киеві, тут чимало людей зі столиці, мені 2 рази упасти...
> А 29 лютого буде суперовий концерт, можна поїхати, на гурти подивитися + один одного побачити, поспілкуватися в житті=).


 Було б дуже дуже непогано. 
А що за концерт? Не чула шось... :?:

----------


## PsYcHo+RaBBiT=I_am

а вот я из Запорожья!!!!

О_о а что за концертик в Киеве?? просветите!!!

----------


## Eternity

напевно Diary of Dreams

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

23 в киеве Diary_of_Dreams виступают в Дивосвіті , а 29 Tristania u Samael в Авиационном, я иду на оба концерта, если у кого будет желание свидется, маякуйте.

----------


## Foxy*

а  есть кто из новой каховки или из херсона?? отзовитесь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Чёрная Роза

Я из Харькова.

----------


## Roman

Не густо.

----------


## Omega

українці!!! браття мої, вітаю вас з днем незалежності (наступаючим)!!!! 
слава україні!
якщо вам немає для чого жити, то живіть заради своєї землі і нащадків наших!
нештяк привід зустрітись комусь в києві!

----------


## Roman

н-да....заради батьківщини? землі? навіщо вона нам, коли вона не є все рівно нашою?

----------


## Omega

> н-да....заради батьківщини? землі? навіщо вона нам, коли вона не є все рівно нашою?


 вона завжди наша! відвоюємо!
" вража кров на наших плечах
 ворожі прапори у наших ногах,
ворожі міста полум*ям горять,
а наші вороги в могилах лежать.
смерть ворогам! слава патріотам!
слава патріотам і нашій нації! "

тай в кінці - кінців, як не ми то хто? найкраща смерть - за свою землю.

----------


## Roman

хто тобі таке сказав?

пс.разом нас багато,
     нас неподолати...
от мура.

----------


## Omega

> хто тобі таке сказав?
> 
> пс.разом нас багато,
>      нас неподолати...
> от мура.


 а навіщо ще когось слухати? це в крові.
вкрові бути в себе вдома, й не пускати чужих. хоча б настроєним на це бути.

----------


## Roman

Ти патріотка?

----------


## Omega

так! покрайній мірі душою.

я, він, взагалі-то.

----------


## Roman

ага, значить в армії був?

----------


## Omega

> ага, значить в армії був?


 покищо відстрочка, вчусь. але зроблю все можливе щоб туди не попасти.
можеш мені закидати що такий з мене патріот, що в армію не йде, але я небачу що можу там для себе, і своїх ідей, корисного знайти й узагалі повернутись звідти цілим.
колись дуже хотів, та й зара хочу, пострелять там, всі діла... але повзати перед дідами.. я незможу.  один знайомий взагалі дезертирував, місяць на кладовищі переховувавсь. потім в психушку його закинули, по зв*язкам.
отаке.

----------


## Roman

та армія то просто "чудо". це ще куди потрапиш. я сам там не був, та й бажання не має.

----------


## Ангел_Смерти

Харьков, Киев, Харьков, Киев... А что в Севастополе все такие позитивные???!! Кто из Симферополя, Севастополя, Ялты, та и вообще из Крыма - пишите в аську - 496635423 Если что, я часто там невидимкой пребываю... Так что в любом случае пишите...

----------


## Freya

Я из Киева))

----------


## buster777

Вообще с одной стороны идея хорошая, а с другой может оказаться очень скучно :-))
Если кому-то не хватает общения...В Киеве полно христианских домашних групп развлекательного плана...Напр. сходите в hillsong.com.ua Мне этого хватило на 2 года, пока всё было хорошо  :Smile:   Всё-таки веселее, чем 10 знакомых людей, которых обьединяет суицид :-))))

----------


## Alies

ээээх украинцев и так мало ,а крымчан так вобще наверное не сыщешь...

----------


## AlexV

А Луганчане здесь есть? :-))

----------


## Désenchanté

Здесь кто-нибудь есть еще? А то за полгода 2 сообщения...
Кто из Харькова, давайте встретимся.

----------


## Flash

Теперь есть  :Wink: .
Вот только из Полтавы. Вроде как первый.

----------


## fenixe

А Львовьяне...

Попадаются???

----------


## hellman

Я родился в Украине, в Киеве но уже давно там не живу. Извините но мне кажется суицид форум не самое подходящее место для знакомств земляков для этого скажем так существует огромное количество более специализированных сайтов.

----------


## fenixe

> Я родился в Украине, в Киеве но уже давно там не живу. Извините но мне кажется суицид форум не самое подходящее место для знакомств земляков для этого скажем так существует огромное количество более специализированных сайтов.


 Извините...
Я новичок...
А можно ссылки более спец сайтов

???

----------


## Désenchanté

> суицид форум не самое подходящее место для знакомств земляков


 Не земляков, а единомышленников. И встречи в реале.
Не знаю, на сколько это идея хорошая, но почему бы не попробовать.

----------


## User

Донецк

----------


## Gerch

Киев.
Предлагаю встретиться:
050 384 29 40
[email protected]
vkontakte.ru/id65186445

----------


## fenixe

> Киев.
> Предлагаю встретиться:
> 050 384 29 40
> [email protected]
> vkontakte.ru/id65186445


 Давайте. А Вы кто?

----------


## Gerch

Меня зовут Герч.
19 лет.
Учусь в КПИ. Направление подготовки - социальная философия.

----------


## fenixe

> Меня зовут Герч.
> 19 лет.
> Учусь в КПИ. Направление подготовки - социальная философия.


 Так все-таки... Зачем Вам со мной встречаться?

Какая у Вас потребность???

----------


## Gerch

Мне интерестно пообщаться с единомышленниками. Я много общался ранее, но ни разу не выходил на людей из Киева, максимум - из Украины.
+ еси необходимо - у меня есть KCl, много, могу поделиться)

----------


## fenixe

> Мне интерестно пообщаться с единомышленниками. Я много общался ранее, но ни разу не выходил на людей из Киева, максимум - из Украины.
> + еси необходимо - у меня есть KCl, много, могу поделиться)


 Во первых такие вещи - ОЧЕНЬ ДЕЛИКАТНЫЕ ВЕЩИ.

И шо бы дров не нарубитьпредлагаю сначала наметить опорные точки. 

1.У меня есть такое предубеждение, что Ты слишком молод для таких дел...
2.Что Ты подрозумеваешь под единомышленниками?
3. Что такое КСІ?

----------


## Gerch

Да, деликатные. Но, по-моему, форум тоже имеет деликатную тематику.
Если я задел Вас - извините. Я прост в мыслях и в обиходе, привык говорить все прямо.
1. Да, я молод, очень, я не спорю. Но я не претендую на всезнание жизни. Я сделал для себя выбор - он субъективен и субъективно обусловлен.
2. Я никогда не говорил с человеком, который хочет уйти из жизни. Сам, добровольно.
3. Средство, которое используеться в США для смертной казни. Редкий препарат от аритмии сердца.

----------


## fenixe

> Да, деликатные. Но, по-моему, форум тоже имеет деликатную тематику.
> Если я задел Вас - извините. Я прост в мыслях и в обиходе, привык говорить все прямо.
> 1. Да, я молод, очень, я не спорю. Но я не претендую на всезнание жизни. Я сделал для себя выбор - он субъективен и субъективно обусловлен.
> 2. Я никогда не говорил с человеком, который хочет уйти из жизни. Сам, добровольно.
> 3. Средство, которое используеться в США для смертной казни. Редкий препарат от аритмии сердца.


 А как зовут Тебя.

Я тебе на меил написал.

----------


## Gerch

Дима.

----------


## Arwen

Киев

----------


## Alinka

я из Феодосии

----------


## oleg

я из Киева.

----------


## beckkk911

Львов

408 248 546

----------


## безымянный

Киев.
[email protected]
я ещё недолго…

----------


## Хвост

Киев, как подлинная столица, доминирует по числу суицидников в том числе. Это на него похоже, чёрт возьми. Я тоже оттуда.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Александрия-ни та что в Египте, а та что в Кировоградской обл.

----------


## Lillu

Киев как ни печально((((

----------


## Хвост

> Киев как ни печально((((


  - а что в этом печального?  :Smile:

----------


## Lillu

Да, как говорит статистика чем больше город тем больше людей думают о суициде :Frown:  и мы с вами не исключение......

----------


## flower_girl

Я из Украины) Будет желание - всем рада в аське. Может, хоть поговорить будет с кем...

----------


## Х-Странник

Я из Крыма, и немножко из Киева)

----------


## Эйфория

А я из Херсона...

----------


## Unity

Славный вольный град Черкассы...

----------


## Moldovan

А чем славный? Богданами

----------


## Unity

> А чем славный? Богданами


 Многим славный... Самыми красивыми парнями и девчонками в стране, например, имхо... Музеем... Парком в Сосновке, – и, особенно, телецентром, с которой я годами мечтаю сигануть; обновлённым Мостом Влюблённых – вариантом «№2»... Ливневкой, знаменитым «черкасским “метро”», – любопытной для диггеров «локацией»... Домом Торговли... В общем, – Черкассы – это Город Мечты, – если только Вы Не страдаете Социофобией...  :Big Grin: 
В огни его божественных вечерних улиц невозможно не влюбиться...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dione

Киев.

----------


## sasoka

самый танцевальные город - Кировоград  :Smile:

----------


## Bugimeen

я с Одессы.

----------


## Аяяё

Кременчуг

----------


## lisenok

> я из одессы


 А я тоже из Одессы. Привет Одесситам! :Smile:

----------


## смерть

> Ку, есть кто с Украины?


 я из Горловки =)

----------


## Ольга

яс ВИННИЦЫ

----------


## ervic

ДАА 12 страниц городов, все не прочитаешь)) А ты откуда?

----------


## verbena

Житомир

----------


## Тимо

Харьков

----------


## NOфеникс

Мариуполь

----------


## xomar

Я из Харькова

----------


## Someonee

Севастополь

----------


## ИСА

Львов, дикий запад.

----------


## Dark92

привет Черкассы!

----------


## Just Another Star

киев)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Всем привет !! Я щас в Донецке, а завтра еду в Харьков.. Можно встретиться.. вот мой тел 050 255 76 02

----------


## аутоагрессия

...

----------


## spiderman

А с Запорожья кто-нибудь есть?

----------


## dukha

fufufu

----------


## Грешник

11111111

----------


## Unity

Leopolis.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Привет суицидники и не суицидники, я щас путешествую по Украине.. Давайте знакомиться в реале: пишите на телефон +080502557602 )) а тот тут комп редко

----------


## Alexandr890

Я с Украины, город-герой Киев...

----------


## Alter Ego

Я со Львова)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

рекомендую братьям-славянам создать темы для крупных городов. например для львова)
для одессы и винницы темы уже есть)

----------


## Zodiak

Есть кто с Донецка или области?

----------


## Predrag

С удовольствием познакомлюсь с кем-то с Украины. 
Моя страница ВК: http://vk.com/zodiac_hyperborian
Пишите: буду рад ).

----------


## Bad Rat

Кто есть с Запорожья? пиите в личку

----------


## zanaves

с Киева. Даж не знаю, кому это тут может понадобится.

----------


## Omega

мне

----------


## Дэрил

Одесса

----------


## Luzer

С Александрии уже два чела на форуме  :Smile: ))

----------


## zmejka

Я с Украины ) это кто не знал еще )

----------


## Севастьяна

Украинцы , к кому тут можно приехать в гости а?

----------


## Bad Rat

ко мне приезжай

----------


## Севастьяна

> ко мне приезжай


 Bad Rat пришли фотку !

----------


## lisenok

> Одесса


 А я тоже с Одессы, может пообщаемся?

----------


## Bad Rat

А как?

----------


## Traumerei

Завтра буду в Луганске, желающие встретиться - пишите в личку. В связи с пересечением границы возможны проблемы с интернетом.
ЗЫ: два человека для сходки уже имеются)

----------


## Грешник

1111111

----------


## аутоагрессия

> с Тернополя есть кто ?


 . У вас очень красивый город и приятные люди. Чем ближе к западу, тем люди гостеприимее)) я с Винницы.

----------


## Севастьяна

..

----------


## Dezelek

Я есть с Украины)))

----------


## Леночка

да есть)))

----------


## Агур

Да есть с Украины

----------


## Агур

Привет всем я с Полтавы.

----------


## So sad :(

+1 укр

----------


## anonymous9575

Есть, с Донецка

----------


## Коли

Львів ~

----------

